# All ep customers please read.



## TwisT (Jul 31, 2011)

*Normally a message like this wouldnt be our style as we try to  stay on the positive side of things. I wont bore you but I thought  something should be brought to light.*

*Recently our company has decided to stop advertising on two forums.**  We were mainstays there for a long time and after finding out that the  head moderator of one and owner of the other was starting his own  company we decided to split ways. This was a business decision and certainly nothing personal. It just wasnt any longer in the best interest  of our company to do business with them.*

*Well, after raving about us for the last 6 months (and as you  know our clients do as well) as soon as we decided to leave these two  forums, he has decided to start saying things about us that are simply  untrue in an effort to push their own products and move people away from  ours.

Clearly it doesnt take a rocket scientist to see whats going on. Our  clients are very smart and will of course see through this sort of ploy  immediately.*

*This will be the only time that this is addressed as we here at  Extreme Peptide dont believe that badmouthing another company for our  own personal gain. But anyone looking in can see what is going on. In  fact they are going so far as to say that were associated with other  companies when this gentleman in question has himself flown to Florida  and toured our operation himself back in april.*

*Anyhow, were going to take the higher road on this one and not  reply to them. Weve always offered the best products, prices and service  in the industry and the thousands of testimonials we have out there of  course prove this.*

*A word of advice to anyone thinking of starting a business in  any industry. If you want it to be successful then it MUST be built on  the principles of honesty and integrity. That has always been our policy  and always will.*

*In my opinion they are only shooting themselves in the foot with  their actions. If they choose to get angry and act like children  because we decided to pull our sponsorships (and to push their own  company) then they are welcome to do so and noone from Extreme Peptide  will say one word to stop them. Because thats not our style and not how  we operate.*

*But, all hes trying to do is feed his family. And we truly do  wish him the very best in his ventures no matter how him and his team  choose to go about promoting them.

Thank you
The EP Team
*


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this but in the end sound business practices and honesty are what makes people successful. Just keep on providing superior service and products and you will prevail.

Good luck!


----------



## GMO (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the drama. IMO you have nothing to worry about because you guys are a class act and your products are top notch.


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 31, 2011)

you guys will still have my business. Ive had nothing but great service from you guys!! Products are top notch.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Jul 31, 2011)

bad business ethics = bad business, it'll come back to bite him .. you guys at EP are handling this situation in a very respectful and positive manner, keep it up and keep up the top notch quality, service, and ethics!! got my support and business for sure


----------



## TwisT (Jul 31, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> bad business ethics = bad business, it'll come back to bite him .. you guys at EP are handling this situation in a very respectful and positive manner, keep it up and keep up the top notch quality, service, and ethics!! got my support and business for sure



I agree, thank you scotty. Text me tomorrow 



tyzero89 said:


> you guys will still have my business. Ive had nothing but great service from you guys!! Products are top notch.



We appreciate it!



GMO said:


> Sorry to hear about the drama. IMO you have nothing to worry about because you guys are a class act and your products are top notch.



Thanks GMO 



heavyiron said:


> Sorry to hear about this but in the end sound business practices and honesty are what makes people successful. Just keep on providing superior service and products and you will prevail.
> 
> Good luck!



I agree heavy, we appreciate everyones loyalty and will do nothing but continue to provide the service which we have been.

-T


----------



## CG (Aug 1, 2011)

TwisT said:


> *Normally a message like this wouldnt be our style as we try to  stay on the positive side of things. I wont bore you but I thought  something should be brought to light.*
> 
> *Recently our company has decided to stop advertising on two forums.**  We were mainstays there for a long time and after finding out that the  head moderator of one and owner of the other was starting his own  company we decided to split ways. This was a business decision and certainly nothing personal. It just wasnt any longer in the best interest  of our company to do business with them.*
> 
> ...



Personally, I'm not a customer. But you and everyone else have always. Been polite and courteous. I can't comment on your products, but when people ask I do tell them you are all class acts. This is further proof. I am not asking you to bash anyone, but, perhaps, in the interests of everyones safety, you could let us know the name of this new company?

Thanks brother

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwisT (Aug 1, 2011)

I think thats a respectable request, but as of now I am not aware of a name, as the company hasnt launched. All I know is that it it by the owners of Needtobuildmuscle.

-T



Cgrant said:


> Personally, I'm not a customer. But you and everyone else have always. Been polite and courteous. I can't comment on your products, but when people ask I do tell them you are all class acts. This is further proof. I am not asking you to bash anyone, but, perhaps, in the interests of everyones safety, you could let us know the name of this new company?
> 
> Thanks brother
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## cutright (Aug 1, 2011)

EP provides great products, service and delivery I think there will always be more positive floating around about EP then any negative. Keep up the good work and people will continue to ride with you guys!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 1, 2011)

Shoulda known Nathan was behind the drama! EP is a class act! Keep on keeping on Twist


----------



## lucasta (Aug 1, 2011)

I cant speak for your other peptides but MT2 kicks much ass and your fast delivery is top notch. Next time I need to place an order Ill still go with you. Fuck all the drama guys. Keep up the good work


----------



## TwisT (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, we really appreciate our loyal customers and will continue to bring you top quality products.

-T


----------



## oufinny (Aug 1, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Shoulda known Nathan was behind the drama! EP is a class act! Keep on keeping on Twist



No doubt, he cannot let anyone be successful without tearing them down. Need I even bring up his whole Dermacrine BS with PP knowing it was all because a slow selling product got popular again.  Ntbm may make some good products but that does not excuse his crappy business ethics.

This is my personal opinion not that of Orbit so please respect the difference.


----------



## TwisT (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks again for the support everyone. We really do appreciate our customers, and it shows in the loyalty they give us.

-T


----------

